# SunshineStories



## kaitie* (May 21, 2008)

okay, well, I'm SUPER bored. So to cure my extreme case of boredom, I am going to bore everyone else who reads this with my fantastical stories. -- which seem to only be funny to me. 

Anyways, a little about me. I'm Kaitie, I'm 16. I've been riding for 7 years. Two years ago I bought my Little Sunshine(bright chestnut, quarter horse, just under 15HH) I started riding her when she was two, leased her for a year, then bought her  

We show throughout the summers, and do well. I'm so proud of her.

I just recently moved ranches after about 5 grueling (spelling I know) years. I moved to this great new ranch called Cadence Creek. I never thought I would be able to find my perfect ranch, but I did it. YIPEE.

Bored yet?

Okay so I got a job at this new ranch as a TA. It pays well, especially since I'm not really doing it for the money I just needed a job so people would get off my back about it, if you know what I mean. But the work is good, I only work two times a week so its easy. 

School is interesting for me, I'm an honors student. Yet I absolutely hate and despise going to school every single day. 86 minutes a class is just ridiculous. I dont think if could get much worse in University. I sure hope not. 

Well I just realized that none of this really has anything to do with horses BUT I am not going to delete it cus ... well you already read it. 

So... yeah. Help me start a more interesting conversation, as you can see, you could say I LIKE PIZZA, and you are already making this more entertaining. 

lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't normally read journal entrys (I know I should). Do you go to school year round in Canada, or are you off for the summer? I didn't vote because I didn't think either response applied...No you didnt bore me, nor did I fall asleep :lol:


----------



## kaitie* (May 21, 2008)

wow what a bonus lol. In Canada we have 2 months in the summer off.


----------

